# Crossing Bridge to Island Beach



## darkwing67 (Oct 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried to cross the bridges on Rt 37 into Seaside Park towards Island Beach State Park? I am getting conflicting information as to whether the bridges allow bicycle riders.

If the bridge does not allow riders, I will have to cross over in Pt Pleasant. Since I am starting my ride in Western NJ, I need to be sure of the correct allowable crossing point.

Rich


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

No. Found this at the NJDOT website (below). Even if you were allowed on the bridge, your chances of surviving would be slim. Its 3 fast-moving very narrow lanes with no shoulder

Bicycles shall be prohibited from being driven and walked along both sides:

(A) For the entire length of the Thomas A. Mathis Bridge over the Barnegat Bay (Route NJ 37 eastbound) (approximate milepost 11.92).


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

DaveG said:


> No. Found this at the NJDOT website (below). Even if you were allowed on the bridge, your chances of surviving would be slim. Its 3 fast-moving very narrow lanes with no shoulder
> 
> Bicycles shall be prohibited from being driven and walked along both sides:
> 
> (A) For the entire length of the Thomas A. Mathis Bridge over the Barnegat Bay (Route NJ 37 eastbound) (approximate milepost 11.92).


This is one of the big problems with the Jersey shore. I love cycling by the ocean but it is a real PITA to get to. Crossed over to LBI once. Not fun. 

Went into AC once on a charity ride. Not fun. 

Can't even imagine getting on or off Brigantine. 

OC is the only town where it is pleasant.


----------



## darkwing67 (Oct 21, 2012)

So if I walk over the bridge I am allowed to cross. And I would have to go over the taller of the two bridges, going against traffic. Not very convenient. I think I will ride towards Pt. Pleasant and ride down the coast along Ocean Ave.


----------

